# Auto correct?



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2018)

Here's another funny thing that only occurs here on the forum (have had other odd things happened before, unique to this place, but they're all gone now!), my auto correct isn't working properly and it create all kinda funny and weird words, with accompanying 'what the...' from me and a wee laugh!
Why is that?
For what it's worth, it only started this week....
If I'd have left it as it was now, while writing this, I wouldn't have made any sense at all....shut up Terry....but, I hate sloppy writing, from me that is!
Again, it _only _happens here!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2018)

It seems there is no problem with that at my end. I think Horse can have a look at that when comes.


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 26, 2018)

Lucky13
this issue is happening on your Android device?

What keyboard are you using? (Default for OS/Swiftkey/Gboard/..)
What browser are you using?


----------



## mikewint (Feb 26, 2018)

Mayhap one should inquire about the...umm...environmental conditions at the time the texting was being attempted

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2018)

Aye.... 
SwiftKey....
Chrome.... 
As far as I know....hang on, yip....those are the ones!


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 26, 2018)

There is a bug with Swiftkey and Chrome
SwiftKey Beta v6.7.8 appears to fix annoying bug when typing in comment forms like Disqus in Chrome

Give the beta of Swiftkey a try


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 26, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> There is a bug with Swiftkey and Chrome
> SwiftKey Beta v6.7.8 appears to fix annoying bug when typing in comment forms like Disqus in Chrome
> 
> Give the beta of Swiftkey a try



_View: https://twitter.com/SwiftKey/status/963193752008437761

_


 Lucky13
they are aware of issue and working on a fix

Or you can try the beta now

_View: https://twitter.com/SwiftKey/status/964201993978998784_


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2018)

Most excellent work there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2018)

You see I just put those errors in Jans posts to be the result of imbibing...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

